# Another 1 of my best by Lee Wegner



## wooky64 (Mar 17, 2010)

First Artist in Wisconsin possibly the U.S. to be approved by the Catholic Church to carve "Our Lady of Guadalupe" for the Spanish chapel at St. Patricks in Whitewater, WI. Hope you all enjoy, and thank you for all of your nice comments on the crusifix.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Mar 17, 2010)

Rep Sent. That is exquisite work my friend!


----------



## NEP (Mar 18, 2010)

Super carving.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Mar 18, 2010)

*Religous carving*

Looking good Lee!
Looks about Six and a half feet tall and about two and a half foot in diameter?
Is that wood laminated/glued up? 
And is that possibly cherry?
Inquiring minds want to know.  -ken


----------



## wooky64 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Thank you.*

It is a glue up of bass wood. The rays of the sun attached to the back are made from Yellow Heart from Brazil. Roughed it in with the saw then grinders and knives, and alot of sanding. 5 foot tall.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 18, 2010)

There are VERY few wood artists in your league!


----------



## BrentS (Mar 18, 2010)

Beautifully done! You have a great eye for detail, everything is perfectly proportioned. I have actually been contemplating doing some detail carving on woodturnings - carving leaves, flowers, etc on the rims of bowls or platters. I was thinking of drawing it out first on the rim, which I would leave thicker than normal. I would then do a lot of the rough shaping with a grinder. I have a Dynabrade pencil die grinder which spins at 100,000 rpm and a bunch of new single-cut carbide burrs. It should take the wood away very easily (hopefully it won't burn the wood, although I won't know until I try). I would then finish it with carving chisels and with sanding. It'll just be fun doing something a little different - the novelty of just turning these items has worn off a bit.......anyway, thanks for posting the pics & for giving me the inspiration to try something new-

Brent


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 18, 2010)

wow! whats your guess on the amount of hours you have in it?


----------



## wooky64 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Thanks for the feedback everyone!*

It took about 6 weeks, 8 hour days. Loved the challenge, it was a fun piece.


----------



## keith811 (Mar 19, 2010)

that is some awesome work man. Don't see real art to much down here in the valley


----------



## wooky64 (Mar 28, 2010)

*Thank you to all.*

Keep playin that music, it is the inspiration to many artists.


----------

